# Looking for a new instrument to replace the old one



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hello TCers,

Hopefully within the next year I will be purchasing a new guitar and replacing my old one. Currently I'm playing on a pretty good student guitar made by Kyoji Matsuoka (model M60) and I'm looking for a good concert level guitar priced at or below AUD$6000. I know it should really be me (with a bit of help from my teacher) choosing the guitar but I'd like to also see if I could get some suggestions here on TC. 

Thank you!
COAG
:tiphat:


----------



## Moira

It is often easier to find a spouse than the right instrument. 

Good luck with your search.


----------

